# DNR Considering Options to Help Boaters on Higgins Lake



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 28 April 2005

Contacts:
Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014
Colleen Steinman 517-373-0399

DNR Considering Options to Help Boaters on Higgins Lake

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is considering a variety of options to help provide boaters better access to Higgins Lake. Three townships around the lake recently asked the DNR to allow township residents to have "drop and go" privileges at the three boat launches at Higgins Lake, which would allow them to move to the front of the line of boats waiting to access the lake, launch their boats and then drive their vehicle and trailer back to their residence.

"Higgins Lake property owners asked us to stop this practice at DNR boat launches back in 1995," said Parks and Recreation Division Chief Ron Olson. "This practice is prohibited at our boat launches for several reasons, including fairness, safety and the fact that the DNR uses the number of parking spots at the launches to control the number of boats on lakes. We are cooperating with the townships' request by considering various solutions including expanded off-site parking."

The townships of Gerrish, Lyon and Beaver Creek recently approached the DNR asking for a method to permit residents who do not need a parking space the opportunity to launch. The townships also recommended utilizing nearby vacant property for short-term boater parking, and Olson said the DNR is cooperating with the townships on a proposal to expand parking.

Another option to alleviate congestion at busy boat launches involves the construction of a waiting dock. These facilities are being planned for the West Higgins and West Houghton access sites for the 2006 boating season.

"We appreciate the public's patience when both launching and retrieving a boat this summer," Olson said. "We want boating in Michigan to be an enjoyable experience for all, and hope to resolve the issue of long waits at boat launches by working with the local units of government on these issues."

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

I can see the fists flying already


----------

